# The Country Life House - Norfolk - May 2014



## steve2109 (May 11, 2014)

This lovely little place has been known as something else but due to light fingered people it no longer seems relevant. It was a lovely little mooch on my own and there is still plenty to see and explore. The floors upstairs are starting to get dangerous and water is starting to ingress into the main house..

I hope my pictures do it justice and give the silent and sometimes eerie feeling of the house..


----------



## tumble112 (May 11, 2014)

This gives a different perspective to the house. Very nicely done.


----------



## UE-OMJ (May 11, 2014)

Still plenty to see there


----------



## steve2109 (May 11, 2014)

UE-OMJ said:


> Still plenty to see there



Yep, but wish I had seen all the stuffs that gone missing as well


----------



## cunningplan (May 11, 2014)

Yep that's different and make it look like a different house, great shots and thanks for sharing


----------



## LittleOz (May 11, 2014)

Looks good in b&w and still quite a lot in there. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dani1978 (May 11, 2014)

Great pic's and my personal favourite b & w. You've really given this place a totally different perspective, nicely done!


----------



## krela (May 11, 2014)

Good job Steve, thanks!


----------



## Stealthstar79 (May 12, 2014)

Yes nice to see a different take on the place, great set!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## flyboys90 (May 12, 2014)

This looks really good in b & w,thanks for sharing


----------



## Paulytwotanks (May 12, 2014)

That's a nice quality house and the kind of place I like to look around. I don't think I've seen this one before, but although as you say, a lot of stuff has gone, at least graphitti hasn't been left in it's place  Particularly like the shot of the table in the attic.... and the bed pan ha ha! Would be good if this place found a sympathetic owner before it is too late. Nice work Steve.


----------



## UrbanX (May 12, 2014)

Blimey that's changing quickly! 
Fantastic shots though, you should be well happy with that set.


----------



## mockingbird (May 12, 2014)

sad to see it that way from its somewhat untouched state, love the black and white shots it really does look like a different house, an still a fair bit to see so all in all a good report on it


----------



## Kezz44 (Aug 1, 2014)

Love this house, great go see it again in a different way! Nicely done.


----------



## Onmyown (Aug 1, 2014)

What a great little find, I'm going to have to do a full set in black and white, the shots are ace fella...


----------



## chazman (Aug 3, 2014)

thankyou. these places always give me a poignant reminder of the farmhouse my nan and grandad bought me up in


----------



## Dugie (Aug 4, 2014)

Very nice snaps. Looks like there is plenty to see at this one 

Dugie


----------

